# Anybody seen this glass insert?



## rallcollector (Aug 29, 2010)

Picked up a box of lids, and this was inside.  Kinda driving me crazy because I can't find what jar this insert would go with.  Went Redbook page for page in the c's, and still couldn't find it.  Lettering surrounding the center logo reads, 'PAT'D MAY 26 1885 N.Y. SCREW TOP WORKS'.  Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## rallcollector (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's another pic.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 29, 2010)

That is some impressive photography!!! I am impressed... very impressed.


----------



## cookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice lid...goes on the ACME and THE BEST jars.....a good one...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello Paul,

 Welcome and thanks for the great photos of yer lid. This one just went off on that certain electronic auction place for $9.99 +S&H.


----------



## dygger60 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice lid Rall.....I see you have been out and about.....I have been tied up with work and have not been able to get to look around....but that will be solved soon.

    I am still looking for that screwband for the Ball made midget pint.....it is a son of a gun to find....but will keep looking.....

    Anyhow, nice find.....and has been stated....nice photograph.

    David


----------



## rallcollector (Aug 30, 2010)

ACME...Cool!  Thanks for the help.

 I went into an antique store about a month ago, and there was about 10 common jars on a low shelf.  This Atlas jar stuck out like a sore thumb.  I thought to myself, 'that insert does not go with that jar.'  Once I got close enough to almost pick the jar up, I had the insert ID'd.  Oddly enough, it fits like a glove with this common Atlas jar.  With the photo I posted, can anybody tell specifically what good insert this is?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 30, 2010)

...gotta be honest here... I am way too captivated by the strange background ... do goats stay there? drought? martians? what??  is it pine needles?


----------



## Baydog51 (Aug 31, 2010)

My guess is a Milleville Atmospheric. Does it have a 1861 date on it?    Gary


----------



## rallcollector (Aug 31, 2010)

My property has a billion pine trees.  The previous owners abandoned growing grass several years ago, and I never even attempted to try.

 No Gary, it's not a Millville.  Think more toward the end of the redbook.


----------



## idigjars (Aug 31, 2010)

Van Vliet?


----------



## rallcollector (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, Van Vliet is correct.  And I'm not kidding, you can turn the jar over without the zinc band and the Van Vliet lid will not come off, that's how well it fits.  Somewhere, somebody canned with this combo once upon a time.  I've looked over a ton of Ball and Atlas jars, picking up a few lugged lids along the way, but this was a rare for me glass insert find.  Now, if I could just find that Atlas lid on top of a Van Vliet jar, I'm all set!


----------

